# Tuna?



## Dylan227 (Dec 18, 2010)

Hey All,

I'm looking for a new treat for my hedgie... Would *Tuna* be a good treat?

Thanks,

Dylan and Clover


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I don't see why not. Although, fish has been known to make hedgie poop stink pretty bad. :?


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Just make sure it's fresh tuna, and not canned.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

yeah, i've tried it. get fillet and "finger" it to triple-check there are no bones.


----------

